# Bulk sandpaper for DIY sanding mop



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I'm going to make a couple sanding mops for the Mrs. scroll sawing work. I've found a DIY guide to doing it, but he gets his sandpaper in bulk @ klingspor. Following the link to that, I can't find this bulk ($$/lb) paper he's talking about.

So I need 2" wide rolls of 220 and 320 grit paper, and I *guess* it's supposed to be cloth backed. If klingspor isn't the source for that, what is a good source for bulk paper? (I really have no idea how much I need for a single mop)

thanks


----------



## John Bee (Feb 20, 2010)

beelzerob,

If you go to Klingspor web site and go to the third row of items displayed the second item displayed is "Power Buys" and it shows a roll of sand paper. If you double click on it you'll be taken to what your looking for.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Thanks very much for the help! :thumbsup: Unforunately, I can't find the spot you're talking about. :wallbash:

Do you mean the site referenced in the link, which is woodworkingshop.com, or the actual klingspor.com website? Either of those, I couldn't find a "third row of items" and anything marked Power Buys. Again, thanks for the help..I'm sure I'm just missing it.

If I couldn't find the bulk the DIY was talking about, I was figuring I'd just buy a roll of 2" cloth backed sand paper. But in his guide, he says to cut 6" strips of it to make up the mop, but I have no idea how many strips are needed for a single mop (I emailed to ask him, but no reply)...so I don't know if I need the 10, 25, or 50 meter roll. I don't have a lathe or I'd probably just get the 50 meter roll figuring I'd use it some day.

Edit: Nevermind, I'm dumb...I just found it. Thanks!


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Only thing I could find there in bulk was the adhesive backed sandpaper (5 lbs). So I think I'll go with the 2" roll of cloth backed sandpaper. Unless I learn differently I guess I'll get 25 meters figuring that should be enough. Thanks for the link!


----------



## John Bee (Feb 20, 2010)

beelzerob,

Sorry, I missed the adhesive part. They may of sold out of the cloth backed that they were selling by the pound. Good luck with it.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

For reference, the 10 meter roll of cloth backed sand paper was just about perfect. I used the entire roll and it's a decent sized mop. Thanks for the helps, people!


----------

